

Simple SVG gauge built with Raphael - tristanoneil
https://github.com/gristmill/gauge

======
euroclydon
Raphael is nice. So is the SVG namespace in D3.

I work on a web-based instrumentation and visualization system that uses SVGs.

Here's a paper on it, if your interested:
[http://www.svgopen.org/2011/papers/72-Integrated_Power_Analy...](http://www.svgopen.org/2011/papers/72-Integrated_Power_Analytics_Visualizations/index.html)

------
iambot
Is it really necessary to have Raphael as a dependency for such a simple
widget? Just seems like overkill to me.

I recently did a similar widget for a project of mine, using canvas (I
understand SVG has better compatibility than canvas) but either way would be
nice if I wanted this widget that I wouldn't have to include Raphael as well.

~~~
ken
Raphael isn't just SVG; it's a vector library that can use SVG as a backend.
It also works on IE back to IE6, using VML.

So if your goal is "SVG" and/or you only need to support modern browsers, then
use SVG, it's great. If your goal is "vector graphics" and you need to support
every browser made in the past 10 years, use Raphael.

------
crjn
Here is one example built for html5 but extremely configurable
[https://www.wireframes.org/ui/data/admin/wireframes_demo_4ee...](https://www.wireframes.org/ui/data/admin/wireframes_demo_4ee7aabd2573b/dashboard_charts_4ee7ab070f0af.png)

------
wulczer
Wow, looks just like the one we made for Ducksboard :)

[https://ducksboard.jira.com/wiki/download/thumbnails/262169/...](https://ducksboard.jira.com/wiki/download/thumbnails/262169/gauge2.png)

Props for open-sourcing it!

------
baconner
Nice minimalism, but friends don't let friends use gauges!
<http://mbostock.github.com/d3/ex/bullet.html>

------
rorrr
I can't believe this dumb and trivial thing was upvoted so much.

HN, you're better than that.

